# Lure knocker/retriever



## njTom (Feb 11, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone uses a lure retriever and if so which one works for you? Does anyone use a homemade retriever that they would like to share?


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2011)

Better yet, PM me your address and i will send you one of the two i have that i have never used.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 12, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has a smoker, and if so which one works for you? Does anyone use a homemade retriever that they would like to share?

Jim....I'll PM you my address so you can send me your smoker. :roflmao: 

Man I love this place. 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a smoker, and if so which one works for you? Does anyone use a homemade retriever that they would like to share?
> 
> Jim....I'll PM you my address so you can send me your smoker. :roflmao:
> 
> Man I love this place. 8)




I have made my own "lakeside" a few times using a doulock clip and 2-3 oz sinker - I have also used old spark plugs and they work just fine.

One of the tackle stores I request sells a paperclip molded into a 2 oz lead base - slide it down teh line and knock away!


----------



## fish devil (Feb 12, 2011)

:twisted: Tom, I got one from BPS for under $10. Saved a bunch of Redeyes and other cranks this year. Definetley a good investment.


----------



## poolie (Feb 12, 2011)

In one of the recent FLW magazines they were showing how to create a cheap one from a used spark plug and a large swivel. I don't own one, but several times as I tried to retreive an expensive crankbait I wish I did.


----------



## njTom (Feb 12, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if anyone has a smoker, and if so which one works for you? Does anyone use a homemade retriever that they would like to share?
> ...



Captn,

I read in a fishing magazine about the sparkplug trick but was not sure if it was heavy enough. I do like how inexpensive it is to make if it works.
Thanks


fish devil said:


> :twisted: Tom, I got one from BPS for under $10. Saved a bunch of Redeyes and other cranks this year. Definetley a good investment.



Joe
Thanks for the reply. I had lost 3 redeyes this year at Alloway alone and had to replace them and their not too cheap. I was hoping for positive responses that these things work and will definetly will look into buying one.

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## richg99 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha Ha....I keep two old spark plugs on my boat's back deck. I thought they were there so I wouldn't have to pull a plug to know which model sparkplug to purchase. 

Now, one of them has a better use. Thanks for posting. Rich


----------



## lbursell (Feb 13, 2011)

Spare spark plugs (say that 3 times fast) have all kinds of uses:
a) actual use as a spare spark plug
b) makeshift fishing weight (they'll cast to the horizon)
c) use as a "gift" for ski boats that insist on sharing their wake

Never thought about using one as a lure retriever, though. One more item for the list.


----------



## freetofish (Feb 13, 2011)

I carry a 14" pc. of 1" wooden round stock like a dowel rod, I sand one end down rounded off so it doesn't hurt my hand and I use that when pulling a lure out of bottom junk... With the new kinds of lines we all use I quit cutting my hands and now wrap the line around my dowel rod and use both hands to gently pull... don't get any line over any finger but it works wonderfully..No cuts. Try it.
peace
ron


----------

